# membership for sale



## dixie (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a member whose been transfered to Fla to help out with the storm damage, We've talked and I've agreed to allow him to sell his membership, if anyone here might want it, please let me know.


----------



## sr.corndog (Oct 6, 2004)

How much and where is it?


----------



## dixie (Oct 7, 2004)

*membership*

Corn, the price would be whatever you and Sam worked out. When we talked he said that he felt wouldn't be able to recover the full amount because bow season's over with. Our club is in Cherokee Co. about half way between Canton and Cartersville. My part in this is only to approve of whoever buys it from him.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 10, 2004)

*Buy out member*

Dixie is this to buy out member or just for this year? What was the going price in full then we can negoitate from there "Lostoutlaw"  tell him to send me e-mail   Thanks Danny
 Or you can send me e-mail


----------



## dixie (Oct 11, 2004)

*membership*

It's to buy him out. I haven't heard anything from him, so as far as I know, the membership is still for sale. Our dues are 425.00 this year.


----------



## klow53 (Oct 13, 2004)

What county are you/the club in??


----------



## gagoosebuster (Oct 16, 2004)

i live in cartersville so that wouldnt be too bad of a drive for me....... how much?

i would like some info on it!
pm me with the details or send an email to burch290@aol.com


----------



## mbhall (Oct 18, 2004)

*cherokee lease.*

I live in the Hickory Flat area and am interested in purchasing the lease.  You can email me @ hallmbhall@aol.com with details, if the spot is still available.


----------

